# Vapor Roadtrip



## mikebtimm (5/6/14)

Alright, so this morning I decided I want to do a vapor roadtrip trhough Cape Town and see visit stores around town to see where everything is and what everyone stocks.. but it's a little difficult to plan a trip as I don't know exactly where vape stores are located in Cape Town?

Is there maybe a thread or list of vendors and stores in Cape Town area? I'm pretty amped to see some gear and meet people who know more than me. 

Thanks in advance  
Mike

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (5/6/14)

as far as i know this is the only list we have on the forum so far, they're still busy updating the list though...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-outlets-in-rsa.2749/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mikebtimm (5/6/14)

Perfect. Thanks! I'll check it out 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/6/14)

That sounds like an awesome idea. Of the top of my head the following vendors are in Cape Town area:

VapeMob
VapeCulture
Vaporize
Vapour Mountain
Valley Vapour
Lekka Vapors
VapeOR
Cape Vaping Supplies
Electrostix
Check out our reseller section for contact details. Not all have brick and mortar shops.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## mikebtimm (5/6/14)

Thanks @Matthee! Good start to my planning already! I will contact all and see what I can organise. Literally joined the forum in time to miss the cape vape meet 2 by 1 week 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (5/6/14)

mikebtimm said:


> Thanks @Matthee! Good start to my planning already! I will contact all and see what I can organise. Literally joined the forum in time to miss the cape vape meet 2 by 1 week
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


there will be more buddy, and they get better and better


----------



## mikebtimm (5/6/14)

I was so bummed about it. But yes! I'm so amped for the next one !!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

